# Quigley back to UGA today



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry I have not been on here to update. Last week was a crazy week for us. Quigley has done remarkably well healing. He was moving slow the first couple of days home but is doing great now. He is eating well and resting well. And getting back to his normal self. I know he is going to be so happy to get those 15 staples out. He is scheduled to get neutered tomorrow. he will also have his prepuce operated on to get rid of the excess tissue there (remember he has a tiny penis and a very large prepuce) which causes excess urine to collect there setting up the environment for UTI's. we are hoping the neuter will shrink his prostate and fix the dribbling issue. Cross fingers and pray! If all goes well they will remove the excess teeth in his mouth as well. So please keep my little guy in your prayers. 

On top of Quigley being ill and my daughter moving to college (she is doing great by the way, loves it, which is a blessing!!!) my mother in law has taken ill and we are having to care for her. She is 3 hours away from us. We may have to move her and her dog Gus in with us. There are just a lot of changes in our family dynamics right now. And we found out last week we need a new roof $$$ (ours keeps leaking when it rains):foxes15: It's been kinda hard to juggle everything. Thank heavens for my husband who is wonderful and supportive of what all we need to do. He has been taking care of his Mom while I work on the house and dog issues. He is a great husband, father and a wonderful son. I think we make a pretty good team. We will be married 28 years in Sept.

As I said before, it's was a crazy week last week. We do hope this one will be better! 
I am truly blessed!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Hope all goes well today with Quigley. You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers 
Thanks so much for keeping us posted on how things are going.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Hope all goes well today with Quigley. You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers
> Thanks so much for keeping us posted on how things are going.


Thank you so much. After all he's gone through I know the prayers for him have been answered.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Good luck, Quigley!!!! Sending positive vibes your way x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Guess said:


> Good luck, Quigley!!!! Sending positive vibes your way x


Thank you so much!


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Praying for Quigley and his family that all goes well!!


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

will defo keep the lil man in my prayers im sure it will all go well for him  
and wow 28 yrs married ,congrats xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Quigley, you are a very lucky boy to have such a wonderful family and a very special mama. Do good for her tomorrow when you have your surgery. We all love you and will be praying for you!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Rico's Mom said:


> Praying for Quigley and his family that all goes well!!


Thank you so much. 



edel said:


> will defo keep the lil man in my prayers im sure it will all go well for him
> and wow 28 yrs married ,congrats xx


Thank you so much. I hate it he has to go through another procedure. Yes, 28 years. We were 20 when we got married. It has not always been easy but we have ALWAYS been committed to each other.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I been thinking of Quigley all weekend wondering how he is doing.... I will keep him and your family in my thoughts...... GET WELL Quigley!!! 

Quigley' MOM.... I am sendin you a PM


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

You and Quigley are in my prayers for sure.  Poor little fella.  I hope all goes well for him and that he has a fast recovery. <<hugs>>


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Goodluck Quigley!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

So happy to hear little Q. has been healing up so beautifully and that you guys are nearing the end of his medical journey.. Rest assured there will be lots of prayers going up for Quigley, his doctors, you and your family. Sounds like your daughter is successfully off on the next adventure in her young life..lol You obviously did a great job raising her.. I am sorry your MIL is not well, but she is so fortunate to have a loving and supportive family to care for her. I know at times it seems like we have an awful lot on our plate, but the Lord never gives us more than we can handle.. but it does appear He has a tremendous amount of confidence in you guys at the moment..

Just always remember
*Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. – Philippians 4:6*


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Quigley, you are a very lucky boy to have such a wonderful family and a very special mama. Do good for her tomorrow when you have your surgery. We all love you and will be praying for you!


Thank you so much. And really, I feel like we are the lucky ones to have him in our lives. He has a gift of touching the lives of those he meets. 




jan896 said:


> I been thinking of Quigley all weekend wondering how he is doing.... I will keep him and your family in my thoughts...... GET WELL Quigley!!!
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

chideb said:


> So happy to hear little Q. has been healing up so beautifully and that you guys are nearing the end of his medical journey.. Rest assured there will be lots of prayers going up for Quigley, his doctors, you and your family. Sounds like your daughter is successfully off on the next adventure in her young life..lol You obviously did a great job raising her.. I am sorry your MIL is not well, but she is so fortunate to have a loving and supportive family to care for her. I know at times it seems like we have an awful lot on our plate, but the Lord never gives us more than we can handle.. but it does appear He has a tremendous amount of confidence in you guys at the moment..
> 
> Just always remember
> *Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. – Philippians 4:6*



Oh Deb,

You always seem to know just what to say. Thank you so much. My daughter is doing so well. We are so proud of her. I am so jazzed about this next phase of her life, watching her grow into a woman. The time we can become friends. She will do great I have no doubt. We tried to set her up in life by giving her the tools to succeed. She learned her lessons well and will be fine. We miss her however, we are also looking forward to our next phase as well. 

I do pray the surgery for Quigley will go well. He has been through so much. I worry about his system going under again so soon. They are the experts and know what he needs to make him well so I have put it in the Lords hands. He knows our needs better then we do that is for sure.

Again, thank you so much for your strong support and encouragement! You are greatly appreciated!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Quigley i hope all goes well.. I won't tell anyone your mummy said you have a little doodie mate.. we still think you're a big boy anyway!!!

28 years.. i wish everyone wouldn't say that was such a long time lol.. i'm 28 ha ha! My parents have been married 32 years.. its such a long time. I think its lovely that you've been together for that 'short' time its rare now days.. people seem to think marriage doesn't mean anything.. i do..


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> 28 years.. i wish everyone wouldn't say that was such a long time lol.. i'm 28 ha ha! My parents have been married 32 years.. its such a long time. I think its lovely that you've been together for that 'short' time its rare now days..* people seem to think marriage doesn't mean anything.. i do..*




Sarah, I couldn't agree more.. I was married to my son's dad for 15 years, 14 of them miserable years! But, I am at peace with the fact that I really tried. We left when my son was 5 years old and it was not easy financially.. Larry and I met a little over 2 years later and married 6 weeks and 6 days after we met..Folks thought we we out of our minds..:coolwink: I figured I dated Clint's dad for 3 years before we married and that sure didn't work.. Larry and I will be married for 20 years in November! Guess we did know what we were doing, huh??


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

chideb said:


> [/B]
> 
> Sarah, I couldn't agree more.. I was married to my son's dad for 15 years, 14 of them miserable years! But, I am at peace with the fact that I really tried. We left when my son was 5 years old and it was not easy financially.. Larry and I met a little over 2 years later and married 6 weeks and 6 days after we met..Folks thought we we out of our minds..:coolwink: I figured I dated Clint's dad for 3 years before we married and that sure didn't work.. Larry and I will be married for 20 years in November! Guess we did know what we were doing, huh??


What a great story Deb. So glad you are at peace that you tried. I have no doubt that is a true statement!!! 14 years of misery is a very long time. So glad you and Larry have been happy. 

And really Sarah 28 years can go by in a flash or can be endless depending on which side of happy you are on. I have 2 beautiful daughters 23 and 18. Their growing up went by so very fast. I have often wondered where did the time go then realize it went in a flash of volunteering at their school, room mom, chaperoning field trips, band trips, theatre trips, dance recitals, band concerts, theater productions. You name it we were as involved as we could be knowing they would be gone in a flash! I treasured every momnet I could. I also embraced each moment as well. Not being sorry for it being gone but glad that they were growing and prospering under our guidence. Being there to share their joys with out sufficating. Knowing that they needed their space as well in order to create themselves. It was an honor and a blessing to raise them and I thank God everday for the trust He had in us. 

My 28 years of marriage have not always been easy however, I have had it much much better then a lot of folks I know. My parents had 50 beautiful years together same with my grandparents. My husbands parents the same. we had amazing examples of how a good strong family functions and we try the best we can to set a good example to not only our children but their friends as well. We are far from perfect and make our fair share of mistakes. We try to learn from them. We try to stay positive and we are just good ordinary folks trying to do extraordinary things at times

Thanks for listening to me ramble. LOL.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

quigley's mom I'm so glad to hear how your life turned around for the better, thank God for that. I am keeping sweet quigley in my prayers.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah you guys will make me cry it's so rare now days!!

Life speeds by when you have children my little girl turns 10 in a months time and I can't believe how fast the last 10 years have gone!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sending best wishes and heart felt thoughts. Quigley and your family will be in our prayers. (((Hugs)))


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Quigley tell your momma to stop saying you have a tiny penis! JK. 

He is in our thoughts and prayers and I really hope this is the last surgery he has to have...ever!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Quiqley what a brave little guy you are! Stay strong for your mama. You will all be in our prayers.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sending a prayer up for Quigley's surgery and that he has a speedy recovery. Poor little man, to have to go through so much, but once it's over, things will settle down. hope your MIL gets well soon, too.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So glad your puppy is doing good.And so glad you have a wonderful Hubby.


----------



## Moony (Aug 27, 2009)

Good luck, Q! I've been reading the threads about him and hope the next surgery puts everything right.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Quigley tell your momma to stop saying you have a tiny penis! JK.
> 
> He is in our thoughts and prayers and I really hope this is the last surgery he has to have...ever!!!


Hahahaha!!! :laughing8: That's gotta be so humiliating!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Good luck, Quigley!!!! Sending positive vibes your way, sorry you are going trough some tough times at the moment


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

cherper said:


> quigley's mom I'm so glad to hear how your life turned around for the better, thank God for that. I am keeping sweet quigley in my prayers.


Thank you so much!



Daisydoo said:


> Ah you guys will make me cry it's so rare now days!!
> 
> Life speeds by when you have children my little girl turns 10 in a months time and I can't believe how fast the last 10 years have gone!!


It does go by so fast. I don't have to tell you to enjoy the next 10 cause I am sure you will!



TLI said:


> Sending best wishes and heart felt thoughts. Quigley and your family will be in our prayers. (((Hugs)))


Thank you so much!



flippedstars said:


> Quigley tell your momma to stop saying you have a tiny penis! JK.
> 
> He is in our thoughts and prayers and I really hope this is the last surgery he has to have...ever!!!


Thank you, you made me laugh out loud!



pam6400 said:


> Oh Quiqley what a brave little guy you are! Stay strong for your mama. You will all be in our prayers.


Thank you!



svdreamer said:


> Sending a prayer up for Quigley's surgery and that he has a speedy recovery. Poor little man, to have to go through so much, but once it's over, things will settle down. hope your MIL gets well soon, too.


Thank you so much!



FBRaRrN said:


> So glad your puppy is doing good.And so glad you have a wonderful Hubby.


Thank you. 



Moony said:


> Good luck, Q! I've been reading the threads about him and hope the next surgery puts everything right.


Us too. Thank you!



cherper said:


> Hahahaha!!! :laughing8: That's gotta be so humiliating!


It's okay, he does ot mind. His heart makes up for anything lacking. LOL. 




xSamanthax said:


> Good luck, Quigley!!!! Sending positive vibes your way, sorry you are going trough some tough times at the moment



Thank you so much.

Thank you all for your kind words and prayers. Keep Quigley in your prayers today as he is going in for his procedure.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Continued prayers!


----------

